# Is masteron good to run with t400



## RockSolid (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm wondering what mastron will do for me if I mix it in with my test 400 I'm pinning 800 mgs a week of the 400 an need advice


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 15, 2014)

It will make you harder......Anything goes with Test


----------



## RockSolid (Apr 15, 2014)

So what would be best to chop off the remaining chub on tummy I'm still running three times a week it just won't tighten up!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 15, 2014)

Plenty of cardio.....Morning and before bed....


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 16, 2014)

Are you gonna run Mast all year long as well?


----------



## Azog (Apr 16, 2014)

RockSolid said:


> So what would be best to chop off the remaining chub on tummy I'm still running three times a week it just won't tighten up!!



Eat less food.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 16, 2014)

At 25% BF or whatever you said you were you won't experience the full benefits. You're trying to find a magic pill in steroids where none exists.


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 16, 2014)

^^^^^^ this... you need to run a diet instead of a compound. .. a little chub on the tummy and 25% bodyfat are worlds apart.

Cardio, cut fat and cut out simple carbs completely except maybe pre and post workout.


----------



## italian1 (Apr 16, 2014)

I love Mast. And I'm with them. Won't see anything if your BF is that high. No use running something if you won't see any results.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 16, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> It will make you harder......Anything goes with Test



He's talking about masteron fd not masterbate.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2014)

lean out before you start on the mast....otherwise your not going to really see anything beyond what the tes is already doing.


----------



## RockSolid (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok I'm gonna wait on the mast then !! Thx guys for all ur input I appreciate it!!


----------



## Ozon (Apr 17, 2014)

Masteron works great but to be honest Mast is the only compound that make me lose hair !! Other gear might shed hair but from using mast can you really see it after just a short blast. Because of this i will not use it again.. Test alone and a perfect diet is all you need. 
What about Clen or T-3 ??


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2014)

Masteron and testeron works perfect together. Just try to make your cycle almost 12 weeks for getting good results you should be more consistent.


----------

